# Attention all Aussies - ATO Tax Webinar on Wednesday 21 October at 11am – 12pm AEDT.



## UberPlates (Jun 24, 2015)

G'day everyone - this message is for any Aussies here - if you haven't seen my threads plastered over the Oz cities, then maybe you should read this.

In case you are new to the forum, MichaelATO posted here back in July. Michael works for the Australian Tax Office. Back then, the ATO held a 'webinar' educational seminar with a Q&A session included. It was pretty good. You can find info about it at links that I'll leave at the bottom of this post...

_*Anyway,*_ MichaelATO [a.k.a. Michael Hardy from the ATO] just announced _*another *_Tax Webinar for Wednesday 21 October at 11am - 12pm AEDT.

Take a look... 



MichaelATO said:


> Hi UberPeople.net members
> 
> Due to popular demand, we are hosting a free ride-sourcing webinar presentation on the Let's talk platform on Wednesday 21 October at 11am - 12pm AEDT.
> 
> ...


Michael has just posted notice of it in 'Advice' - take a peek if you like...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ato-live-chat---q-a-ride-sourcing-and-tax.28951/page-7

I think that if you don't understand a lot of the tax side of things, that you should listen in. The folks at the ATO hold these seminars to help drivers out.

Just thought you folks ought to know! 

btw, here are a couple of links to the July webinar and related Q&A... hopefully it still plays... 

https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/recording/1020347158450013186

hopefully that link worked. If not head to this one

http://lets-talk.ato.gov.au/ridesourcing/news_feed/ride-sourcing-and-tax-qa

or find a PDF covering the Q&A here...

http://lets-talk.ato.gov.au/ridesourcing/documents/24763/download

Hopefully one of these links will work! 

I found the last one pretty darn good, so I expect the next one to be the same.
_
Aussies should listen in on October 21st... but you know what they say, you can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink!_

Seeya! 

...............................


----------

